
Astrophotographer Spots Elon Musk's Roadster Cruising Through Space [video] - montrose
https://www.space.com/39699-astrophotographer-spots-elon-musks-roadster-in-space-video.html
======
dang
Most comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16383942](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16383942).

------
rhn_mk1
Source article: [http://www.deepskycolors.com/archivo/2018/02/13/capturing-
St...](http://www.deepskycolors.com/archivo/2018/02/13/capturing-Starman-
from-1-million-miles.html)

I'm disappointed with space.com. All they did is reword the original article
and while they gave credit, they didn't provide a direct source link. The
notice "Original article on Space.com." is just cherry on top.

~~~
fosco
I may have something to learn but is this not direct plagiarism?

~~~
sdoering
During my time as a low level writing bee at a so called journalistic site in
Germany that was my whole job:

* Find something that could potentially get people to click. * Write the whole piece with own words. * Never link to the original. * Shove as many ads into people's face. * Make money.

You can probably understand why I changed the path of my "career".

